# General > The Literature Network >  Best wishes to the mods and admin

## Jackson Richardson

There seems to be an appaling spam attack going on with vast amount of probably quack medicine being promoted.

I've reported a few such posts, but I'm sure the administrators are aware of the problem.

I'm sure they have our sympathy and will be due our thanks when they've dealt with it.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I've not noticed any spam attack (perhaps its when I am off-line) and I commented in one of my many threads on the efficient way the administrators keep spam off the forums, it's certainly very efficient and much appreciated.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

When I click on the "What's New?" tab there are continuous posts from someone called Christopher34 in the group Movie buffs and lovers, giving links to selling medicines. I've reported a number but they seem endless. Do others not see them?

----------


## Dreamwoven

I go off-line latest at 5 pm CET (4 pm GMT), and I'm on-line from 6 am CET. I never see any spam. The What's New Tab is called _Newest forum threads_ on my computer. No spam there.

----------


## Danik 2016

I noticed it too Jonathan, and this member is constantly on line.
Have a look at the activity stream link, Dreamvowen:
http://www.online-literature.com/forums/activity.php
However it seems that the spreading of his links has been blocked, else they would be visible in the new threads section.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

Thank, danik. I knew I wasn't imagining it. There is a New Posts link underneath the What's New tab which indeed doesn't include that spam. But if you click on New Posts you then get an option to click of New Group Posts and they are all there. I apologise if I haven't understood how this board works.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I don't think I have understood how the board works, either. Newest forum posts and newest forum threads, but no what's new tab and no New Posts tab. Sorry, but I am not very computerate...

----------


## Danik 2016

I think the important thing is that the activity is blocked, else it would be more visible and spread on the whole forum.
I know there are people working on this. You remember the spam which atacked Litnet some weeks ago, with big strands in some oriental or sign language? It atacked repeatedly, spread all over the forum, but in two or three days it was gone.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

> I don't think I have understood how the board works, either. Newest forum posts and newest forum threads, but no what's new tab and no New Posts tab. Sorry, but I am not very computerate...


I'm sure you are no worse than most of us. The things you refer to are at the side of the home page. The tabs I was referring to are in the top line underneath the title.

I post on another board and the layout is very similar. I always look first there on the equivalent of the What's New tab here. So I do the same here but I'll try to use one of the other options.

In any case it is a pain for the mods and I just want to show a bit of appreciation for them.

----------


## Dreamwoven

OK, I understand now, JonathanB. By the way, its a good idea to start a new thread on just this matter. I didn't think of doing that so mine is embedded in a thread somewhere and now I can't find it.

----------


## qimissung

Thanks, Jonathan. We are working on that.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

And thank you. The What's New tab is clear. Or perhaps the spammer has run out of quack cures to promote.

Any chance of working on my username change now?

----------


## Danik 2016

My thanks too. The "user" is still there as one can see in the list of members on line. Maybe it is an automatica device. But his activity is completely blocked.

----------

